# Lf: Snakehead



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

LOOKING FOR A DECENT PRICED-CHEAP LARGE SNAKEHEAD ANYTHING FROM 6-15+ INCHES would be awesome.

I BOUGHT ONE TODAY AND HERE'S WHAT HAPPENED:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/my-poor-snakehead-25375/

I am just so upset I lost my snakehead and money that I had gotten by selling my other fish 

But I assure you it wasn't my tank I checked everything with a local pet store and my water was great...Please let me know what you got. Thanks


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump...still looking


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

There's an 8" snakehead listed for sale on Craigslist:

Rehoming Snakehead with tank


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Great Looking but too far


----------



## s.tan (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a thought. Don't know if there is a T & T supermarket in Abby but they do sell live snakeheads for food (just saw some in Coquitlam). Might be cheaper by the lb than in the LFS. Don't know the species and would imagine that condition might be an issue but my understanding is that they are pretty tough.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. Years ago my brothers got snakeheads ordered in from valley feed bag in mission. maybe try them. Cheers


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Ill call them tommorow.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Still looking.. Please pm me with price,ec.


----------



## Stoogie (Apr 9, 2011)

T & T in coquitlam has them, and that way you'll be saving one from being eaten


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

I might check them out there..If anyone knows any other snakeheads for sale in Surrey area too I can take them!


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

I have a channa bleheri , kinda skinny but for free if u want


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

ill take it!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

thers one at ipu richmond


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Fins n more at 101 and 152nd in surrey had some nice ones.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?2iqic5


----------



## Bristlenose Boy (Mar 11, 2012)

i have 5 snakeheads


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

still loooking for one any store selling large-small size? I phoned t and t and they said they have no snakehead fish


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to Maryland and hunt one down? 
They are taking over...


April's aquarium via tapatalk and ipad


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

lol..I would rather take the easy way and just buy it..does any one know if there are any in stock in surrey area such as the t and t supermarket or pet stores.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Talk to Charles At Canadian Aquatics. He might be able to order you one.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

whats a snakehead called in china?? I try to call t & t supermarket and ask if they have any but they don't know what a snakehead is...


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

Aren't snakeheads illegal. And T&t can't sell live fish


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

T & T won't give you their snakeheads live, at least in my experience. As far as I know there aren't any illegal snakehead species in Canada, but maybe someone like Pat or KingEl can chime in, they might know best.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

ok then..still looking, for any rarer/nice species of snakehead or any common species. Size doesnt matter...anywhere from small-xl is fine. Let me know with your price and I will be sure to get back to you asap.


----------

